
Ask HN: What are good resources for learning hacking? - NinjaX
books, blog, video, community like HN.
======
mindcrime
[http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html](http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html)

------
mtmail
"Ask HN: How can I learn computer security?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15986100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15986100)

